

Ask HN: Is Paul Graham's “Hackers and Painters” in Public Domain? - simonguigue

Glose, a recent ebook startup, allows its readers to read for free the entire book. 
Since I also build an ebook reading app (Addr, check it on the App Store if you will), I wondered whether or not we could implement a copy of Hackers and Painters as a free sort of &#x27;tutorial&#x27; book.
======
mtmail
Why don't you ask the author? pg@ycomb...com

~~~
simonguigue
I sure did. I just doubt he'd answer me as soon as the HN community ;)

~~~
simonguigue
Alright. After further research, I realized Glose actually does not "sell" the
Hackers and Painters book. They "only" give to read a bunch of blog posts pg
has written for three or four years. My mistake.

